# Corrado RS, Chapter 2 - The Heart



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

As with any great car, the engine is of the utmost importance. Sure, the suspension can be godlike and the car can handle phenomenally, but at the end of the day a capable chassis needs an equally capable engine. In its heyday, the 12v VR6 engine received multiple awards from the automotive press based on its compact packaging – with its staggered piston placement, the engine allowed for V6 performance within the footprint of a common 4 cylinder. From a VW enthusiast's perspective, before the advent of VW's highly popular and highly tunable 1.8T and 2.0T motors, the VR6 was pure motoring bliss...

Continue reading here


----------

